# Ask a stupid question



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

So, late last week, maybe even over the weekend, I made post #62,000 in the "what did you smoke today" thread, and jokingly inquired as to what I won. @Deuce Da Masta had the answer in a big way! 6 of these are brand new! Including the illusive NubDub!! Not sure what the unbanded closed foot behemoth is, but damn brother!!! Much appreciated!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice hit!!!!!

I've learned to keep quite.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey I always love hosting a good contest :vs_laugh:


The unbanded one is a cfed chick magnet. 



Hope you enjoy em bud


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

This was a contest all along and you didn’t even know it lol......Puff style 
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Hahaha! Open mouth, insert foot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

:vs_laugh:..
Nice one Deuce!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

"You have the right to remain silent."
However, you lacked the ability! We all know what happens then....BOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit and excellent contest !
@csk415 has won a couple of my unannounced contests - good to see someone else win for a change !


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Nicely done @Deuce Da Masta !!!

Don't get to used to that type of result though @Dran. I've been asking stupid questions all my life and all I ever get are stupid answers... :grin2:


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Nice hit! Let me know how that nub dub smokes I've been interested in them @Dran


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought there was no such thing as a stupid question?



WNYTony said:


> Great hit and excellent contest !
> @csk415 has won a couple of my unannounced contests - *good to see someone else win for a change* !


I agree.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Again. You can’t say anything around here without fear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Cracking Illusione White Horse cg:4. Age that awhile. It will reward you nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Growing up how many times did you hear: "Be careful what you ask for!" Now you know why. 

Nice hit!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Mark in wi said:


> Growing up how many times did you hear: "Be careful what you ask for!" Now you know why.
> 
> Nice hit!


So true!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

mpomario said:


> Again. You can't say anything around here without fear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sure cant.........


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce you trouble maker! Now whoever heard of a bar fight in a cigar lounge! Nice strike to the temple! :vs_laugh:


----------

